# Bester Prozessor für Sockel 1155



## xMarci21x (7. Mai 2014)

*Bester Prozessor für Sockel 1155*

Hallo.

Ich habe derzeit ein i5-2400 3,10 GHz mit dem Sockel 1155. Da ich aber langsam mal einen neuen kaufen wollte.
Nun ist die Frage welcher Prozessore ist der beste für den Sockel 1155 ?


----------



## Bert2007 (7. Mai 2014)

Wieviel cash hast du denn? Was machst du damit ? Wie sieht der Rest der Hardware aus? Infos Infos Infos


----------



## xMarci21x (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester Prozessor für Sockel 1155*

Also

Ich hab ein bequiet Straight Power 450W Netzteil
Zotac GTX 760 4 GB Ram
8GB Arbeitsspeicher
und ein Gigabyte Z68P-DS3 Board

Ich möchte damit überwiegend nur Zocken.

Mein Cash liegt bei Max. 300€


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester Prozessor für Sockel 1155*

Der beste mit OC Option: Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Der beste ohne OC Option: Intel Xeon E3-1270 v2, 4x 3.50GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed (BX80637E31270V2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## the.hai (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester Prozessor für Sockel 1155*



xMarci21x schrieb:


> Ich möchte damit überwiegend nur Zocken.


 
gepaart mit ner gtx760 ist der i5 2400 doch ausreichend.

glaube kaum, dass ein cpu wechsel die wahnsinns sprünge bringen würde.


----------



## Jan565 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester Prozessor für Sockel 1155*

Der i7 3770K. 

Aber ich würde nicht aufstocken weil es sich wohl nicht als so viel lohnt.


----------



## xMarci21x (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester Prozessor für Sockel 1155*

Wenn ich mir dann den i7-3770K hole und ihn dann OC will. Was wäre dann ein perfekter CPU kühler ?


----------



## xMarci21x (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester Prozessor für Sockel 1155*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Der i7 3770K.
> 
> Aber ich würde nicht aufstocken weil es sich wohl nicht als so viel lohnt.



Also alles so lassen wie es ist ? Ich dachte wäre mal an der Zeit.


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester Prozessor für Sockel 1155*

Mach lieber dem i5-2400er Beine. Intel® Extreme Tuning Utility (Intel® XTU)


----------



## Fossi777 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester Prozessor für Sockel 1155*

Nein das lohnt sich nicht, so wie der Rechner ist passt das schon alles gut zusammen,

und wenn dann macht wohl eine stärkere GK mehr Sinn, als ein CPU-Upgrade ..


----------



## xMarci21x (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester Prozessor für Sockel 1155*



Fossi777 schrieb:


> Nein das lohnt sich nicht, so wie der Rechner ist passt das schon alles gut zusammen,
> 
> und wenn dann macht wohl eine stärkere GK mehr Sinn, als ein CPU-Upgrade ..


 
Die Grafikkarte habe ich doch erst neu o0



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Mach lieber dem i5-2400er Beine. Intel® Extreme Tuning Utility (Intel® XTU)



Kann ich mein i5 OC ? Ich hatte das noch nie versucht bei dem Prozessor.


----------



## the.hai (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester Prozessor für Sockel 1155*



xMarci21x schrieb:


> Die Grafikkarte habe ich doch erst neu o0


 
und trotzdem ist die der limitierende faktor. ist halt nur mittelklasse


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester Prozessor für Sockel 1155*



xMarci21x schrieb:


> Die Grafikkarte habe ich doch erst neu o0



Die ist aber nicht die schnellste. Nur teuer.
Mit einer R9 270X hättest du Geld gespart und währst genauso schnell.



xMarci21x schrieb:


> Kann ich mein i5 OC ? Ich hatte das noch nie versucht bei dem Prozessor.



Du kannst den i5 innerhalb des Turbo Modus übertakten. Du solltest bei dem Board einstellen können dass der maximale Turbo auf alle Kerne läuft.
Das sind aber auch nur ein paar 100MHz. Den Unterschied merkst du nicht so wirklich. Vor allem wenn du im Grafiklimit bist.


----------



## xMarci21x (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester Prozessor für Sockel 1155*

Das kann ich den auch mit dem Programm einstellen ? Oder stell ich das direkt im Bios ein ?


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (7. Mai 2014)

Kannst du die Karte noch zurück geben? Wenn du 300€ für eine CPU über gehabt hättest wäre das Geld in einer stärkeren Grafikkarte definitiv besser investiert...


----------



## Zwitschack (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester Prozessor für Sockel 1155*

ok, bei deinen Fragen wäre wohl ein Xeon E3 1230v2 die richtige Wahl, wovon ich aber wie die Anderen abrate, da es sich einfach nicht lohnt.


----------



## Insider (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester Prozessor für Sockel 1155*



xMarci21x schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir dann den i7-3770K hole und ihn dann OC will. Was wäre dann ein perfekter CPU kühler ?



ein leiser und empfehlungswerter CPU-Kühler ist z.b. dieser Scythe  Mugen 4, für den du wegen der Backplatte-Befestigung aber das Mainboard ausbauen mußt.
Wenn auf deinem Mainboard das Bios F9 installiert ist, brauchst du kein Bios-Update zu machen für den i7-3770K. Lese das Mainboard-Handbuch durch, oder lade das Tool CPU-Z, um zu sehen, welches Bios dein Board hat.
CPU-Z - Download - CHIP
Dadurch, das sich der i7-3770K mit einem guten CPU-Kühler auf 4,5 GHZ übertakten läßt, brauchst du dir auch in den nächsten Jahren keine Gedanken über ein neues Board zu machen. Auch ohne zu übertakten reicht die Leistung für alle neuen Spiele locker aus und das umwandeln in andere Videoformate geht sehr schnell von statten.
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Scythe-Mugen-4-Tower-Kuehler_884657.html


----------



## PrOXiMATEHD (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester Prozessor für Sockel 1155*

So schlecht ist die 760 nicht, vlt ist sie den Aufpreis für ca 5% Mehrleistung average nicht wert, aber wer Wert auf Nvidia Features wie Shadowplay oder Physx legt kann sie schon nehmen. Der Aufpreis für die 4GB Version ist allerdings tatsächlich rausgeschmissenes Geld da für Full HD auch 2GB reichen und für mehr reicht die Leistung der 760 nicht wenn man nicht gerade die Details stark senkt (was im Endeffekt wieder schlechter aussieht).


----------



## True Monkey (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester Prozessor für Sockel 1155*



> Du kannst den i5 innerhalb des Turbo Modus übertakten. Du solltest bei dem Board einstellen können dass der maximale Turbo auf alle Kerne läuft.
> Das sind aber auch nur ein paar 100MHz. Den Unterschied merkst du nicht so wirklich. Vor allem wenn du im Grafiklimit bist.


 
arrrgh ......nööp 

Die CPU hat ein en 38er Multi der aber nur auf Asrock Boards mit allen kernen genutzt werden kann 
ansonsten 36 + BLCk 104 ergibt 3,75 ghz mit allen kernen oder eben 3,95 ghz mit allen kernen (Asrock)

Und da die CPu @ Stock mit 3,2 Ghz auf allen kernen läuft sind es immerhin so  17 bzw 23 % übertaktbarkeit (550 /750 mhz mehr)

Und das ist wenig ??? 
Immerhin schneller wie ein 2600k @ stock 

So mal als Denkanstosss ein 20% übertakteter 4770 k ist bei 4,32 Ghz  und ich wage mal zu behauten die wenigsten takten ihre CPU über 25% für 24/7 


Und zu den 38er Multi ...auf anderen Boards außer Asrock bekommt man den zu sehen wenn man im bios 2 Kerne deaktiviert ..
CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## xMarci21x (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester Prozessor für Sockel 1155*

Ja das ich mir die GTX 760 gekaufte habe spielt hier ja eigendlich keine Rolle.
Ich wollte ja nur wissen welcher CPU am besten ist.

Also so wie ich hier gelesen habe ist der i7 - 3770k eigendlich ganz Gut ?


----------



## the.hai (7. Mai 2014)

xMarci21x schrieb:


> Ja das ich mir die GTX 760 gekaufte habe spielt hier ja eigendlich keine Rolle.
> Ich wollte ja nur wissen welcher CPU am besten ist.
> 
> Also so wie ich hier gelesen habe ist der i7 - 3770k eigendlich ganz Gut ?



Es spielt schon ne rolle, da dir ein wechsel zum 3770k bei spielen sogut wie nichts bringdn wird.


----------



## xMarci21x (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester Prozessor für Sockel 1155*

Ja Okay.. Dann behalte ich erstmal mein i5


----------

